# Romanian Mioritic Shepherd



## shee ra (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi all. I am new to this forum. I own a female RMS and live in the UK
So far we have not seen a single dog of her breed. Just wondering if anyone out there has one? I would be interested in hearing others' experience of the breed. 
My dog came from Romania, however her English is fantastic.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

May we see a picture of her?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi and welcome never seen one of these dogs either can you upload a picture maybe


----------



## shee ra (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's a recent one. She isn't good at sitting still for the camera! 
Sorry don't know how to rotate it..


----------



## shee ra (Nov 16, 2014)

What you don't really get a sense of from the picture is her size. She is quite big, about 27" to whithers. She is terrible for trodding on terriers !


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

A couple of years ago Iron Mountain rehomed one of these
we all called him 
the donkey dog

makes an OES look like a spaniel


----------



## shee ra (Nov 16, 2014)

I have heard that the males are much bigger than the females. She thinks its ok to sit on laps. Doesnt really work with a three stone dog. She is a fantastic loyal pet, although very suspicious of strangers.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

She looks gorgeous!
Is she a molosser type dog?


----------



## shee ra (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry had to google molleser! No she is more shepherd sheepdog like. 


Under all the fur she isnt very bulky. But she does have quite stalky legs.
She has a bit of a rear on her too, Don't we all tho?!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I just googled them. They are a livestock guardian breed? Is that right?


I'm really interested in the various guardian breeds from the Balkans. And being the Balkans, everyone disagrees about them!


The ones I'm most familiar with are the Sarplaninec from Macedonia (though the Albanians and others claim they come from their countries. I did say it was contentious! This is the Balkans after all!)

They are all beautiful and majestic dogs.

How did you come across her?


----------



## shee ra (Nov 16, 2014)

From a rescue. She was brought to the uk. We didn't know what she was originally as was still a pup when we adopted her.
She is totally spoiled these days and she deserves it.
The sarplaninics are gorgeous , beautiful coats.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

reminds me of a super-tall Briard - what shape is her TAIL, please, 
or do U have a side-on photo showing tail, body & head, perhaps?
She's very hairy! - but cute, too.

What's her temperament like, with friendly human-strangers?
Briards tend to be tolerant but aloof with non-family. EDIT: Sorry, by the time i posted,
there was an update, :lol: - i see she's stranger-suspicious.

Will she play with sociable dogs, or ignore them?
.
.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely dog I imagine more will start showing up as more Romanian rescues come over. The primitive flock guardians are stunning dogs


----------



## shee ra (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply. She is like a briard and has been mistake for one before. We get stopped all the time and asked what she is. 

Her tail curls up slightly. 
She is fantastic with other dogs. With children she is great , we have two kids
And she's very calm with them. With strangers, not great, particularly men. Very territorial with the house.

She is a dog that needs lots of exercise , so wouldn't recommend one if you cant devote at least an hour a day, but she is a fantastic dog I wouldn't change her for anything. 

If anyone has one I would love to hear other's experience.


----------



## luke_y2k (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello , I have just come across your post , my and my better half our looking at getting a Romanian mioritic puppy. It is looking most likely that we will have to source a breeder in Romania and bring back here to the UK.
These dogs are great , we seen quite a few back in my girlfriends village back over in Romania , the dogs do not seem to suffer with health issues like other dogs over here.
do you let your dog live indoors or out doors , from what we seen the vast majority of people who owned them had the dogs living out doors , apparently they can take the very cold winters over in Romania.
Have you come across any other of these dogs yet in the UK since starting your post ?

Luke.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

luke_y2k said:


> ...the dogs do not seem to suffer with health issues like other dogs over here.


While it might seem that way, there's really no way to know for sure. Yes some "landrace" breeds can be very healthy but unless they are tested clear for certain genetic issues, it would be pot luck... and I doubt they would have been tested.

What health issues "over here" do you think they may be free from?
What is the average hip score for the breed?


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
Agreeing with Merlin's-Mum, here -
any dog of any breed can have heritable issues, including random-bred dogs from unknown parentage. It's not "just" purebred dogs or "just" pedigreed dogs or "just" purebreds from a certain registry - it's ANY dog.
.
The sole advantage to buying or adopting a purebred is the relative predictability of physical traits [size, coat colors, ear set, coat type, tail set, etc] & behavioral tendencies - all dogs have noses, & all dogs can scent, but a Pekingese is unlikely to be a good candidate as a cold-trailing dog for Search-&-Rescue.
A pit-type can be a terrific pet-therapy dog, but is unlikely to be a good candidate as a guide dog - they are too short in stature. A guide-dog for a blind handler should have withers approx as high as their handler's knees.
.
.
In the USA, as just one example of how common genetic issues are, ANY DOG carries on average 5 deleterious genes. That's any mixed breed, crossbreed, landrace, or purebred dog whatever, chosen by sheerest chance.
.
The trick is not to eliminate CARRIERS - that would take the popn down to catastrophic collapse & only cause another genetic bottleneck, which would spawn even more issues.
The trick is not to mate 2 carriers with the SAME deleterious gene. Hence the need for screening - of all prospective mates, both sire & dam, whether pet-quality random bred or purebred or crossbred or what-the-H*** ever.
.
_*If any dog is going to be a potential parent, s/he should be screened - at minimum for hips & knees, preferably Penn-HIP [3 poses, read on site by the vet], plus an eye-exam for current visible heritable issues. Giant breeds or mixes should be elbow-screened by X-ray, in addition to hips & knees.*_
*Dogs with 1 or more known or strongly-suspected parent-breeds should have the relevant tests for THOSE BREED.*
*.*
*IOW, if U have a Dobe or Dobe-mix, that dog should have the bloodwork done for VWD, von Willebrand's Disease, & test clear. S/he should also be tested for hypothyroid, sending the blood sample to either Jean Dodd's vet-lab or Michigan State Univ's vet-lab for evaluation on a minimum 5-way / possibly 6-way thyroid panel [fre & bound forms of T-3 & T-4, plus TSH, possibly plus ANA - Anti-Nuclear Antibodies] -- MSU makes breed-specific comparisons using the world's largest database of 'normal' thyroid levels, & Dodd's HemoPet is a well-known expert resource.*
*.*
*Akitas & their mixes should be tested for VWD, sebaceous adenitis [3 separate full-depth skin punches from 3 different areas, closed by a single suture each], plus a 5-way / possibly 6-way thyroid panel, PLUS the basics: PennHIP knees & hips & elbows, clear of visible heritable eye defects, apparently normal skin / haircoat, etc.*
*.*
*In the USA, all actively-breeding dogs of whatever breed or mix, M & F, should have an annual CERF certificate signed by a k9 opthalmologist - which expires in 12-mos. It must be kept current.*
*.*
*.*
Under the "Dog-breeding" sub-forum there's a sticky called "Necessary Health Tests" that lists breed-specific health screens which should be done prior to mating / breeding any dog; around comment 75, i think, begins a full-text copy of the AVAR list of breed-specific heritable issues.
It labels known issues with a number; breeds are listed alphabetically, & behind each breed, it lists which numbers [which issues] are known risks in that breed, which should be tested. Mixed-breeds should be screened for issues in both / all parent breeds before any mating.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
i don't BELIEVE it! - that bl**dy dam*ed strike-thru curse strikes again!...
mutter mutter mutter Shriek! - cuss, kick the chair, go punch a pillow.
ArrrRRgh. >:--[
.
.
.


----------



## s laverty (Apr 16, 2016)

shee ra said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum. I own a female RMS and live in the UK
> So far we have not seen a single dog of her breed. Just wondering if anyone out there has one? I would be interested in hearing others' experience of the breed.
> My dog came from Romania, however her English is fantastic.


yes i have a 20 momth resque


----------



## s laverty (Apr 16, 2016)

shee ra said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum. I own a female RMS and live in the UK
> So far we have not seen a single dog of her breed. Just wondering if anyone out there has one? I would be interested in hearing others' experience of the breed.
> My dog came from Romania, however her English is fantastic.


Hi we are in the uk and have a mioritic female shepard rescue from Romania / transylvania. we have had her since she was 5months old


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

s laverty said:


> Hi we are in the uk and have a mioritic female shepard rescue from Romania / transylvania. we have had her since she was 5months old


 do you have a picture,would love to see her


----------



## s laverty (Apr 16, 2016)

i have lots of pics on my mobile but my laptop's ports are broken for the moment. She is all white and a nightmare grooming lol i will ask the wife to put some on my facebook page for me. She a little more savvy with this stuff. What's your Mioritic like?


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Looked after a friends Mioritic for a day recently, really good dog and it got on well with my 3 collies.
It's a full grown lady, big and hairy and very playful.

Photo shows it with my youngest Collie which is a bit smaller than medium height.
Seems very loyal and trusting and a great companion.
Called round there this evening and had a big fuss from her.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow that is huge, gorgeous looking though thank you for showing us pictures. beautiful ( as is the collie, I do love collies,)


----------



## Nitajbee (May 1, 2016)

Hi...we have a Mioritic boy rescued from Romania 2 years ago. Quite a handful but he's an amazing dog!


----------



## burbs48 (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi I notice your post was in 2014, we have recently adopted a male mioritic and would welcome any advice you could give, we like you did not know his breed when we rescued him, he is lovely with us, but we are having trouble with him when we take him out with strangers.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

burbs48 said:


> Hi I notice your post was in 2014, we have recently adopted a male mioritic and would welcome any advice you could give, we like you did not know his breed when we rescued him, he is lovely with us, but we are having trouble with him when we take him out with strangers.


Probably better off starting a new thread as like you say this one is old, possibly with some more details regarding your issue.

There is a fair few of us Livestock Guardian breeds owners on here, I have a Caucasian Ovcharka .


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)

shee ra said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum. I own a female RMS and live in the UK
> So far we have not seen a single dog of her breed. Just wondering if anyone out there has one? I would be interested in hearing others' experience of the breed.
> My dog came from Romania, however her English is fantastic.


Hi I am a newbie we have a female RMS . Rescued from Romania July 2015 . She is now 2 years old and is gorgeous 
and the talk of our village . Being rescued as a street dog she is only 40 kg and a bit smaller than usual for her breed .
I would post a picture but as yet being a technophobe have not worked out how Lol


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Ekho said:


> Hi I am a newbie we have a female RMS . Rescued from Romania July 2015 . She is now 2 years old and is gorgeous
> and the talk of our village . Being rescued as a street dog she is only 40 kg and a bit smaller than usual for her breed .
> I would post a picture but as yet being a technophobe have not worked out how Lol


Hi Ekho, welcome to the forum. Why don't you start a new thread so we can all jump in and say hello and then give you grief for not posting photos fast enough


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Hannah1982 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hehe she looks like she's grinning!! Lovely lady xx


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)

Hannah1982 said:


> Hehe she looks like she's grinning!! Lovely lady xx


She loves her carrots Lol


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Yay! More livestock guardian breeds 

She's lovely


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Pappychi said:


> Probably better off starting a new thread as like you say this one is old, possibly with some more details regarding your issue.
> 
> *There is a fair few of us Livestock Guardian breeds owners on here, I have a Caucasian Ovcharka* .


I have a Briard a french flock guardian


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> I have a Briard a french flock guardian


I always have this image of French Flock guardians shouting 'en guarde! Step no further otherwise I will challenge you to a duel'


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ekho said:


> View attachment 280049


I think I'm in love, what a beautiful young lady.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Pappychi said:


> I always have this image of French Flock guardians shouting 'en guarde! Step no further otherwise I will challenge you to a duel'


Not Dillon, he's more likely run away.


----------



## Darren and Franka (Sep 21, 2016)

shee ra said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum. I own a female RMS and live in the UK
> So far we have not seen a single dog of her breed. Just wondering if anyone out there has one? I would be interested in hearing others' experience of the breed.
> My dog came from Romania, however her English is fantastic.


Hi Shee ra - We also have a mioritic Shepherd, Scruff  We also rescued her, and i would urge anyone looking to add this lovely dog to their family, to check the Romanian rescues, especially the shelters as there are many needing rescuing. We love Scruff to bits, and also haven't seen another one like her yet  Scruff is also wary of strangers, and like you said, we the family and kids can do ANYTHING with her, and she is incredibly loving, i cant imagine life without her now.


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

shee ra said:


> Hi all. I am new to this forum. I own a female RMS and live in the UK
> So far we have not seen a single dog of her breed. Just wondering if anyone out there has one? I would be interested in hearing others' experience of the breed.
> My dog came from Romania, however her English is fantastic.





s laverty said:


> Hi we are in the uk and have a mioritic female shepard rescue from Romania / transylvania. we have had her since she was 5months old


Hi all. I am new to this site.We have just purchased a RMS puppy who we plan to show in Europe. She is 16 weeks old. I would love to see this beautiful dog registered with the UK KC. I am currently trying to find out how many dogs currently in the UK who are registered. I thought this would be a good place to start getting in touch with RMS lovers registered or not )


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)

Sharron Thomas said:


> Hi all. I am new to this site.We have just purchased a RMS puppy who we plan to show in Europe. She is 16 weeks old. I would love to see this beautiful dog registered with the UK KC. I am currently trying to find out how many dogs currently in the UK who are registered. I thought this would be a good place to start getting in touch with RMS lovers registered or not )


We have had our rescue RMS since July 2015 and she is 2.5 years old now and very loving .


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Hiya. She is beautiful. Where did you get her from?


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi
Amicii dog rescue .
They rescue dogs from Romainia . She is so loving . Unbelievable that she was a very skinny street dog .
All she wants from us is love


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Oh @Ekho I just love your pictures!


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)

JoanneF said:


> Oh @Ekho I just love your pictures!


Thank you , she is such a beautiful girl and deserves all the love she gets


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Well she is a credit to you. We live in Portugal 9 months of the year and they have the same problem there. We rescued 2 dogs, passported them and brought them back to the UK. We kept one, rehomed the other. So hard, pulls on the heart strings! No doubt next year we will end up bringing back another lol


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The word Mioritic - what's it's meaning or origin?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> The word Mioritic - what's it's meaning or origin?


I wondered too - and found this online "The second word, "mioritic", is also unique and has a strong Romanian background. The word comes from the ballad of Miorița, which is also the name of the main character, a personified sheep. The phrase mioritic space illustrates a typical Romanian spiritual universe, whose matrix is represented by the Romanian geographical space - a wavy land, with mountains and valleys, perfect for farming and raising cattle.The second word, "mioritic", is also unique and has a strong Romanian background. The word comes from the ballad of Miorița, which is also the name of the main character, a personified sheep. The phrase mioritic space illustrates a typical Romanian spiritual universe, whose matrix is represented by the Romanian geographical space - a wavy land, with mountains and valleys, perfect for farming and raising cattle."

http://www.lexiophiles.com/english/romanian-vs-other-languages-in-the-world


----------



## Penny Harper (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi I have just brought two RMS back to UK from Poland. Would love to hear from other owners. My girls are 18 weeks old.


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Penny Harper said:


> Hi I have just brought two RMS back to UK from Poland. Would love to hear from other owners. My girls are 18 weeks old.


Hey Penny. Nice to meet you!
I have a 16 week old bitch we got from Romanian. We intend showing her in Europe.


----------



## Penny Harper (Jan 5, 2017)

Sharron Thomas said:


> Hey Penny. Nice to meet you!
> I have a 16 week old bitch we got from Romanian. We intend showing her in Europe.


Hi Sharron, Good to meet you too! Have you shown in Europe before? It is such a pity that the KC does not recognise this amazing breed. Is this your first Mio? Lili and Bee, are my first, before we have had Newfs and a Leo. Can I ask who you got her from, I got my girls from the Collis Amores kennel in Poland.
Hope to chat with you further!


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Penny Harper said:


> Hi Sharron, Good to meet you too! Have you shown in Europe before? It is such a pity that the KC does not recognise this amazing breed. Is this your first Mio? Lili and Bee, are my first, before we have had Newfs and a Leo. Can I ask who you got her from, I got my girls from the Collis Amores kennel in Poland.
> Hope to chat with you further!


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Good morning!
Lovely to hear from you.
We do show in Europe, we are also slaves to 3 Afghans lol. We live in Portugal part of the year so show in Spain and Portugal. I am really hoping we can show our puppy as well. I did speak with the KC about KC reg or at least getting them on the export list. They told me we need about 20 dogs here to begin the process. I am trying to locate other owners with the help of "John" who is Tohanul kennel in Romania, this is where our bitch came from. I do know there are a few in the UK. She is ny first but not my last. Im loving this breed! She is so clever and so very loving! I Are you going to show your girls?


----------



## Penny Harper (Jan 5, 2017)

Sharron Thomas said:


> Good morning!
> Lovely to hear from you.
> We do show in Europe, we are also slaves to 3 Afghans lol. We live in Portugal part of the year so show in Spain and Portugal. I am really hoping we can show our puppy as well. I did speak with the KC about KC reg or at least getting them on the export list. They told me we need about 20 dogs here to begin the process. I am trying to locate other owners with the help of "John" who is Tohanul kennel in Romania, this is where our bitch came from. I do know there are a few in the UK. She is ny first but not my last. Im loving this breed! She is so clever and so very loving! I Are you going to show your girls?





Sharron Thomas said:


> Good morning!
> Lovely to hear from you.
> We do show in Europe, we are also slaves to 3 Afghans lol. We live in Portugal part of the year so show in Spain and Portugal. I am really hoping we can show our puppy as well. I did speak with the KC about KC reg or at least getting them on the export list. They told me we need about 20 dogs here to begin the process. I am trying to locate other owners with the help of "John" who is Tohanul kennel in Romania, this is where our bitch came from. I do know there are a few in the UK. She is ny first but not my last. Im loving this breed! She is so clever and so very loving! I Are you going to show your girls?


Hi Sharron,
I know of one definite person who owns a RMS, Kerry Rushby, she is a Leo breeder, Leosrus, other than that only the lady that had a rescue one, but I know from Facebook there is a lot of interest.

As for showing, I have never shown before, but now my kids are older, it was something I was considering, but, I fell in love with RMS"s , so that will have to go on hold for the moment. My girls sister took the "Most Promising Puppy" award at a show in Gydnia yesterday, with two of the breeders other dogs getting BOG, and "Best Pair".

I would definitely love to see this breed recognised over here, and if I can help in anyway, will.

Lucky you to live in Portugal for half the year, it is a place we have holidayed several times, and holds very happy memories!

Hope to keep in touch, your girl looks gorgeous, I will try to get some pictures of mine posted asap.


----------



## Penny Harper (Jan 5, 2017)

Penny Harper said:


> Hi Sharron,
> I know of one definite person who owns a RMS, Kerry Rushby, she is a Leo breeder, Leosrus, other than that only the lady that had a rescue one, but I know from Facebook there is a lot of interest.
> 
> As for showing, I have never shown before, but now my kids are older, it was something I was considering, but, I fell in love with RMS"s , so that will have to go on hold for the moment. My girls sister took the "Most Promising Puppy" award at a show in Gydnia yesterday, with two of the breeders other dogs getting BOG, and "Best Pair".
> ...


Meant to say I am friends with Tohanul Kennel on Facebook! Small world!


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Penny Harper said:


> Hi Sharron,
> I know of one definite person who owns a RMS, Kerry Rushby, she is a Leo breeder, Leosrus, other than that only the lady that had a rescue one, but I know from Facebook there is a lot of interest.
> 
> As for showing, I have never shown before, but now my kids are older, it was something I was considering, but, I fell in love with RMS"s , so that will have to go on hold for the moment. My girls sister took the "Most Promising Puppy" award at a show in Gydnia yesterday, with two of the breeders other dogs getting BOG, and "Best Pair".
> ...


Hey.

I had been told by another member there was a leo breeder who has one. I did email her a couple of weeks ago but not heard anything back as of yet.

Fantastic news about your girls sister, you must be really happy  its such a shame we can not show them here atm but as you said if there is a lot of intrest, it wont take long for more to come over. We will be having another.

Any help will be great. Im thinking about starting up a club. The KC recommended i do this first even though there will only be a couple or so here. We will require commitee members if you are up for it? Have to start somewhere i guess.we could have a RMS fun day with our 3 lol

I love Portugal. We have a house in central Portugal, up in the mountains overlooking a forest. Once the grandchildren get a bit older we will live out there full time, but atm enjoying splitting our time and the added bonus we can show our RMS out there.

Look forward to seeing your babies )


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Penny Harper said:


> Meant to say I am friends with Tohanul Kennel on Facebook! Small world!


Lol. It is a small world.

I dont do FB. I work so much on my PC i tend to shy away from it in my personal time. My partner does FB but its basic. You know what men are like lol. Ive just applied for an affix for the Afghans then i will set up a dog page.

Can we talk through FB so i can give you my number? I get my partner to add you


----------



## Penny Harper (Jan 5, 2017)

Sharron Thomas said:


> Lol. It is a small world.
> 
> I dont do FB. I work so much on my PC i tend to shy away from it in my personal time. My partner does FB but its basic. You know what men are like lol. Ive just applied for an affix for the Afghans then i will set up a dog page.
> 
> Can we talk through FB so i can give you my number? I get my partner to add you


Yes, please do, you will also see a few(?) pics of my girls ! My picture on my site is of my Leo.


----------



## Penny Harper (Jan 5, 2017)

Penny Harper said:


> Yes, please do, you will also see a few(?) pics of my girls ! My picture on my site is of my Leo.


Sharron, please get on fb asap, then we can use messenger, brilliant way to communicate! I joined fb in Sept last year as I was looking after my neighbours dog whilst they were away, and messenger is so good, if I had not signed up I would not have got my girls! Funny how things work out, I had always shunned fb before!


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Penny Harper said:


> Sharron, please get on fb asap, then we can use messenger, brilliant way to communicate! I joined fb in Sept last year as I was looking after my neighbours dog whilst they were away, and messenger is so good, if I had not signed up I would not have got my girls! Funny how things work out, I had always shunned fb before!


Hey Penny.

I will do. Soon as i get my affix. i will set up a FB page for the dogs!

In the mean time John is going to friend request you tonight. I will ask him to pm you my number. Im on whatsapp. Are you? Can keep in touch that way for now.


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Sharron Thomas said:


> Lol. It is a small world.
> 
> I dont do FB. I work so much on my PC i tend to shy away from it in my personal time. My partner does FB but its basic. You know what men are like lol. Ive just applied for an affix for the Afghans then i will set up a dog page.
> 
> Can we talk through FB so i can give you my number? I get my partner to add you


Hey Penny.
Hope you and your girls are keeping well? Did John pass over my number on FB messenger?


----------



## Zephyr0000 (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a rescued Romanian dog who arrived here at 6 months old, and is thought to be a Romanian Mioritic Shepherd dog cross. She is only large collie sized and very lean underneath her beautiful silky coat, and a wonderful dog who loves all other dogs and her family. Like others have said, she is also very wary of strangers. I am really enjoying seeing the pictures of all the RMS dogs on here, I knew nothing about them before I got her.


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello. Lovely to meet you and your beautiful RMS. It is nice to hear from people who share our love of this breed. We have a 7 month old full bred female who is very big, she is as big as our male Akita now, very calm, loyal and extremely loving, but she is also wary of strangers which is a common trait in this breed, aloof with strangers. She has just started to do her guarding duties recently, getting very vocal when people come to the door or when we are out walking in the evening. Its nice to hear you have given your lovely girl a second chance in life. ❤


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Our RMS at 6 months


----------



## Zephyr0000 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sharron Thomas said:


> Our RMS at 6 months


What a beautiful dog and only 7 months old!! Very interesting to read about the RMS temperament as it makes sense why guarding the house is so important to her given her livestock guardian genes! Dora is nearly 2 now and a bit calmer and loves obedience and agility.


----------



## Zephyr0000 (Apr 4, 2017)

Zephyr0000 said:


> View attachment 305635
> 
> What a beautiful dog and only 7 months old!! Very interesting to read about the RMS temperament as it makes sense why guarding the house is so important to her given her livestock guardian genes! Dora is nearly 2 now and a bit calmer and loves obedience and agility.


Interestinglywhen she is with these friends of hers she doesn't bark or guard at all, she seems to be relieved to be able to hand over that responsibility to the GSDs!!


----------



## MannyTD (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi, I have just found this site and I know this thread is old but noticed you're still running with it so thought I would share my boy. He was rescued from a kill shelter just in time and was a street dog. We think he's quite an oldie but feel so lucky to have him. He's such a beautiful temperament and gets lots of fuss when out and about. I do enjoy it when people try to work out what breed he is and no one has ever heard of RMS! He's had a hard life and was shaved when we got him so he has been clipped several times. However, we now know not too. We've had him just over a couple of years. We love our big fluffy teddy!


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Zephyr0000 said:


> Interestinglywhen she is with these friends of hers she doesn't bark or guard at all, she seems to be relieved to be able to hand over that responsibility to the GSDs!!


Very nice RMS but would love to see pics of your GSDs too


----------



## Zephyr0000 (Apr 4, 2017)

Moobli said:


> Very nice RMS but would love to see pics of your GSDs too


Haha, they're not mine, they belong to two friends but they are all gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Zephyr0000 said:


> Haha, they're not mine, they belong to two friends but they are all gorgeous dogs.


Ah I see


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

MannyTD said:


> Hi, I have just found this site and I know this thread is old but noticed you're still running with it so thought I would share my boy. He was rescued from a kill shelter just in time and was a street dog. We think he's quite an oldie but feel so lucky to have him. He's such a beautiful temperament and gets lots of fuss when out and about. I do enjoy it when people try to work out what breed he is and no one has ever heard of RMS! He's had a hard life and was shaved when we got him so he has been clipped several times. However, we now know not too. We've had him just over a couple of years. We love our big fluffy teddy!


Hiya.
Nice to hear from another RMS lover He is beautiful ❤ What a terrible life these poor street dogs have, especially ending up in the kill shelters, which are hell holes for these poor dogs!! Nice to hear this lucky young man has ended up in a good home. Glad you are aware about not clipping him. When you have a double coated breed and clip them out you can get all sorts of health issues, plus you are taking away their protection against the wind/rain and sun. I look forward to seeing more pictures of him as he develops into a teddy bear ❤❤


----------



## Blukas49 (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi all, we got a rescue in January and have been trying to figure out what she is. Someone mentioned an RMS but we're hoping for an opinion.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry, can't say from a photo. Send her to me and I might have a go?


----------



## Susan9201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi, I am looking to adopt a rescue mioritic of 5 months a female, my adult son is not in agreement as he said she would become too dominant, I have had no previous experience of this BIG breed although have always had large retrievers and Labs in the past any advise would be VERY gratefully accepted, Thank you, Sue.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Dominance theory is very outdated and has long been discredited. I know nothing about this breed but that shouldn't be your deciding factor.


----------



## MannyTD (Apr 7, 2017)

Blukas49 said:


> Hi all, we got a rescue in January and have been trying to figure out what she is. Someone mentioned an RMS but we're hoping for an opinion.


Well I am no expert but there's some things very familiar in the way the coat falls and the size of limbs and snout. Reminds me of mine. I'd say there's some RMS in her


----------



## MannyTD (Apr 7, 2017)

Susan9201 said:


> Hi, I am looking to adopt a rescue mioritic of 5 months a female, my adult son is not in agreement as he said she would become too dominant, I have had no previous experience of this BIG breed although have always had large retrievers and Labs in the past any advise would be VERY gratefully accepted, Thank you, Sue.


If you can cope with a big dog and the coat I'd day go for it! Beautiful dogs. And you are getting the animal young enough to train them up with good habits. Good luck and hope to see pics soon!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Susan9201 said:


> Hi, I am looking to adopt a rescue mioritic of 5 months a female, my adult son is not in agreement as he said she would become too dominant, I have had no previous experience of this BIG breed although have always had large retrievers and Labs in the past any advise would be VERY gratefully accepted, Thank you, Sue.


Hi.

I wouldn't bring in a dog if the whole family (at least the household) are not in agreement. I would talk to your son to find out if his reservations refer to all breeds, or just that one, and if there are any breeds which you do both agree on.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)

This is Serena our rescue RMS . All she asks for is love . She is so loving and giving . With what she has been through it amazing ?


----------



## Sharron Thomas (Dec 18, 2016)

Susan9201 said:


> Hi, I am looking to adopt a rescue mioritic of 5 months a female, my adult son is not in agreement as he said she would become too dominant, I have had no previous experience of this BIG breed although have always had large retrievers and Labs in the past any advise would be VERY gratefully accepted, Thank you, Sue.


Hi Susan,

Any dog if allowed can become dominant, you see it all the time in small dogs who get very spoilt and think there place in the household is one of high importance! LOL

I can only tell you about my experience with this breed. I have a male mioritic who is full bred, he is 7 months old, and lives in the house alongside my male Akita and male Afghan (we show our dogs) I have no issues having 3 entire males together living alongside our 3 girls, 2 of which are Afghans and one a full bred Mioritic bitch.

Our male mio is a very laid back boy, sleeping and eating is his favorite past time, our bitch on the other hand is very high energy, she can be aggressive towards the other dogs over food and definitely thinks she is top dog. However, on saying that she is a real sweetheart and totally loves her family, extremely affectionate, if allowed she will try at every given opportunity to sit on your lap, she totally respects us as HER pack leader and never has showed any signs of dominance/aggresion towards us, in fact shes the complete opposite with us and just loves to be by our side.
She is very wary off strangers (which is a trait of this breed, they are a guardian) we tend to put her in her crate when people come round to the house and let her out after she had 5 mins to get used to someone else being in the house, she wont accept food from anybody. so we can't ask people visiting to give her a treat. She is never truly comfortable around people she doesn't know but will keep out of the way. The male on the other hand is completely different, he loves everyone and everything, especially children, he will often drop on the floor for them to tickle his tummy! He will allow my 2 year old granddaughter to lay all over him LOL He will guard the house like our bitch when people come round, but he soooo loves his food he forgets he is a guard dog when offered a treat! Both our Mio's become more alert around dusk, when I walk the male in the evenings.he becomes more vigilant and aloof with people, which I find quite comforting, he wants to look after his mum.

The dog you are thinking about having, is she a full or part bred? This will make a big difference to personality if she is crossed with another breed, might be worth asking, but on saying that the Mio is truely a wonderful breed and I absolutely love having them in my life, there are so many positives about them, but like any breed, they all have some kind of quirks going on, its just a case of doing your research, understanding your dog, and putting in the work and especially with a rescue dog your going to need time and patients, but i am sure in the end you will have a beautiful new best friend by your side 

Good luck, hope this helps and please let me know if you have her.


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)

All you say about your dogs applies to our RMS Serena she is just the same !


----------



## Susan9201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sharron Thomas said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> Any dog if allowed can become dominant, you see it all the time in small dogs who get very spoilt and think there place in the household is one of high importance! LOL
> 
> ...


T


----------



## Susan9201 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you so much Sharon for your comments, I put the odoption on hold last time because I felt I needed a bit more time to grieve over my lovely Lab Buster who past age 14. I now feel the time is right, I so miss having a dog around, my son who was in disagreement actually doesn't live with me I live on my own. I have the opportunity to home another rescue mioritic, a bitch of 4 months in about 2 weeks time, coming from Romania, any extra advice would be more than welcome.


----------



## beetlewater (Dec 13, 2017)

I have male miortic puppy & he is precious


----------



## Ekho (Jul 10, 2016)

Serena The Romanian Mioritic Shepherd at 4 years old


----------

